# no clock and radio presets wont save



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

Are these on the same fuse? I am looking at what appears to be fuse 22 and 21 (10 amp and 15 amp) and both are good. The fuse box cover says Audio for #22 (I think) and Bose for #21. 

Any ideas?

Driveability issue seems fixed.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Check some of the other fuses in the dash. I've found that some fuses go to things not specifically marked on the fuse panel.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

JNCoRacer said:


> Check some of the other fuses in the dash. I've found that some fuses go to things not specifically marked on the fuse panel.


Also check fuse in engine bay. Similar problem with my wife's subaru, I was changing the radio and shorted fuse in the dash fusebox, changed it and radio was working but not holding presets or time. There was another fuse in the engine that blew also.


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

Checked all 7.5 and 10 amp fuses - none bad. No underhood fuses seem to be associated with radio/clock


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

95maxstepdad said:


> Checked all 7.5 and 10 amp fuses - none bad. No underhood fuses seem to be associated with radio/clock


Did you actually pull the ones in the engine bay and check them or you only checked was written on the panel? If your radio is working but the presets and time are not holding it means that the "always on" power is disconnected - that's the wire that is connected directly to the battery. So it has to be either a fuse or the wire that goes from the radio directly to the battery is broken somewhere along the line.


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, just about all under the hood are relays. Very few fuses. 

But, I got to looking more at the shop manual and it says fuse 40 (top upper right of FB) is both clock and radio presets. I took a closer look sure enough, that 7.5A was bad. Replaced and clock operational again. Onward and upward. Im sure there will be something next for this car. Its kept me on my toes so far. 

Thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Glad you finally found it.

Remember the 3 P's: Persistence & Perseverance will Prevail


----------

